# Machining Acralloy



## KMSK1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought a piece of Acralloy 1/2 DI ..I made a main shaft ,,my problem is I have to turn it down to 5/16'' What a pain ,,then turn 1.325 of the 2'' length down to .150. then turn .775 for mm threaded shaft ,,Want to cut my time form two hours to  ????? I did a goggle search but the Acralloy Is hard to find in 5/16 ,,any one have any ideas on a metal simular to it ,,I try ed hot roll but get allot more deflection out of it ,,Thank you Robert


----------



## abby (Apr 23, 2013)

Why did you choose Acralloy ? 
The material you have chosen has an induction hardened surface which will make it harder to machine.
You will get on better with almost any grade of cold drawn steel , if the 5/16" is critical use a piece of silver steel ( drill rod ).
It turns easily and can be threaded.


----------



## KMSK1 (Apr 23, 2013)

abby said:


> Why did you choose Acralloy ?
> The material you have chosen has an induction hardened surface which will make it harder to machine.
> You will get on better with almost any grade of cold drawn steel , if the 5/16" is critical use a piece of silver steel ( drill rod ).
> It turns easily and can be threaded.


 

Thank you for your reply ,I have been turning parts for 6years but never steel just aluim..stuff so going to steel ,is a new thing for me ..Robert


----------

